# Anyone used Surrey Pet Supplies?



## Luna1978 (Mar 26, 2011)

Just wondered what people on here think of and experience is of Surrey Pet Supplies as I have a very expensive order I would like to place. Any thoughts please?
thanks


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

there's a thread about them in the equipment sub-forum. Although it says WARNING that was resolved and they're fine to buy from in my experience( ordered 3 times). Someone from the store(possibly owner?) regularly posts to answer questions on that thread.

Only thing I'd say is delivery times are a little slower then other places I've used. Seems to take 2-3 working days for them to dispatch an order in my experience, but it gets there next day once posted.


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Really good. There is a thread somewhere called ***Warning*** Surrey Reptiles. Go have a read. Very good to deal with and cheap as chips! Good after service too.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Really good company, had a few orders from them and placed another today!


----------



## Roseanna (Apr 26, 2010)

i've had two orders from them in the past...couldn't fault either or them! absolutley fantastic!!! : victory:


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

Recently bought a muzzle from them, the delivery cost was high and it took a few days to arrive which was disappointing but I should've read the T&C first. Anyway, it was cheap : victory:


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

yep used 3 or 4 times no problems - happy customer


----------



## lovemysnakes (Apr 17, 2011)

i buy pretty much all of my products from surrey pet supplies. however i do go in store to make my purchases. 
usually i shop around online, and compare products/prices etc and then will go into the store to make my purchases. 
surrey pet supplies does not stock all of the products they have online in store, however they do have a large majority of the stock. 
the prices in their store are usually a bit cheaper, so it can def be worth the travel costs if making multiple purchases. 
i have never ordered online from them but as with all online ordering, there can be variations with delivery wait, dispatch time - im not one to moan about minor delays to be honest, you should make sure you have what you need at all times and make online orders in advance - just my opinion. 
regarding refunds / returns. i bought a heat mat that was faulty - no fault of the store and they refunded me straight away and sent the mat back to the manufactorers. 
ive always found their staff to be friendly and the manager/owner seems like a nice enough guy, he will give his advice when its asked for and wide range of reps they keep there are in pretty good condition as far as i can tell - which gives me the impression they must know how to look after many different types of reptile?

as with all pet supply stores i would just make sure you read into the products you are buying in great detail - especially things like supplements and lighting, its not the fault of the store if you dont buy the best products on the market and you cant expect them to know whats best for your individual pet. 

the main reason i buy from them is because they have the products - such as arcadia t5 etc - at cheaper prices then anywhere else. 
and their live food seems great too - i always have a look when i go in there and have had some crickets from them, they live forever and mine have been really hardy. 

lol let me know if you order online and get a terrible service lol - then ill keep making the journey there!


----------



## Crested Tink (May 29, 2011)

I have ordered from them a couple of times and have had no problems , but you can't order exo terra terrariums online because they wont deliver them because there glass, you have to collect them from store. So I had to get them from someone eles.


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

its all iv been using latley for equipment and food live food and both fantastic prices but if you dont order next day delivery be prepared to wait about 5-7 days for you order but if you do then you will have dam quick : victory:


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

We use them regularly, only downside is despatch time sometimes ive had to wait a week or so on occasion for things to be dispatched (probably items they had to order in first) so for that reason I havnt tried ordering livefood. Also when somethings not instock they have just refunded me with no contact where as personally id rather they contacted me cause usually id rather wait for the item to come back in stock. But over all a big thumbs up


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

I've been visiting in store for the past year and a half and have to say their prices and service have been second to none. The store has a selection of reptiles on show too which is always nice to have a nose at. Would recommend them to anyone!

Happy shopping!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> its all iv been using latley for equipment and food live food and both fantastic prices but if you dont order next day delivery be prepared to wait about 5-7 days for you order but if you do then you will have dam quick : victory:


I have been to the store and had stuff delivered. It has always come in 3 days of ordering. Usually dispatched the next day and this is without paying for the extra service. :2thumb: from me!!


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I have been to the store and had stuff delivered. It has always come in 3 days of ordering. Usually dispatched the next day and this is without paying for the extra service. :2thumb: from me!!


lol not bad for some but you are a tad closer to surrey than me lolso i think thats what factors aswell as because it comes by royal mail and we dont have the best service of that up here. but i do have a feeling it sits in the sorting office up here far to long


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> lol not bad for some but you are a tad closer to surrey than me lolso i think thats what factors aswell as because it comes by royal mail and we dont have the best service of that up here. but i do have a feeling it sits in the sorting office up here far to long


Yeah it is fairly close. Mine always come by courier, Yodel now so better than when it was City Link. They wrap everything in about 10ft of bubble wrap. Never had anything arrive broken from them yet.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

We do try to do our best for each and every customer who buys from us.
I can always be contacted during work hours if anyone has a problem.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Is Yodel better/faster then? I've not had a problem when they used city link. The nice city link men always read my notes on the door when I've been out, and left my parcel where I told them to.


----------



## Luna1978 (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you for all your comments. I'm looking forward to ordering from them now with confidence


----------



## PAB (Aug 4, 2010)

recieved my 500w AHS heater and guard yesterday, only ordered on Sunday. Also it was cheaper including the guard than just the heater from elswhere. : victory:


----------

